

Improve your eyesight (presbyopia) with an iPhone app - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/99217-improve-your-eyesight-with-an-iphone-app

======
naner
So this app trains people with presbyopia to recognize blurry shapes as the
corresponding text. Am I understanding this right?

This doesn't improve your eyesight, it just trains people to decipher certain
types of blurry text.

~~~
gallamine
The optics don't improve, true, but the processing does. In the end, you can
see better.

------
jws
$95 for three months of a reading training program. That's one way to crack
out of the $1 app market.

I predict great success for them, and if the claims are true, happy customers
too.

~~~
ovi256
I predict $1 copycats in 3, 2, 1 ...

